
Show HN: Curated list of companies using WordPress - mcbetz
https://github.com/minthemiddle/powered-by-wordpress
======
mcbetz
Curator here. WordPress is popular but also has a reputation of being
beginners only and not suited for bigger projects. With this curated list I
want to counter that impression. Sites are sorted by category and ranked by
Alexa global score. Blogs and news sites are left out for now as the goal is
to show that you can build CMS systems that go beyond a regular blog.

Contributions and contributors are very welcomed.

How do you like the idea of promoting popular high-quality WordPress sites?

------
Bino
Wordpress has also come to a point where you need to throw at lot of money at
it in the corporate space. Being a wordpress consultant is the new money
maker/waster.

~~~
mcbetz
I agree. There are quite a few business cases where you need premium plugins.
Some of these cases should be covered by WordPress Core but are not. Custom
Fields is the best example here, ACF the (well performing) benefitor of a poor
core. Forms are another area where core should provide more. What I find most
troubling though is that decent development environments and migrations are
only possible with a very expensive plugin (WP Migrate DB) or with a very
complicated and not often reliable process (WordMove).

Oftentimes, WordPress ends up being as expensive as a premium CMS like
CraftCMS but with the disadvantage of different (and often lacking)
documentation and no or diverted support.

I still think that WordPress excels at providing a simple user interface for
editors and can get customized with open source tools. But there are few
accessible resources on how to tweak your WordPress instance with CMB2 (custom
fields) or Timber (twig template engine for WordPress)

